# stuff to do in Dorset



## Gavin Bl (Oct 9, 2006)

hello all
I'm on hols with the kids in Dorset over half-term, we're staying a few miles inland from Lyme Regis and Charmouth - having sort of passed through the area before, we'll probably do the following

fossil hunting, lulworth cove/durdle door, some Thomas Hardy stuff, crab and cream teas, etc..

What else would you suggest -

We all enjoy a walk, but with a pregnant missus and two little uns in tow, we are restricted to round distance of 3-4 miles.

Also any suggestion for the more eastern end of Dorset? 

And the big question - Can I persuade my better half to let me got to Bovington tank museum?   

thanks alot
Gav


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 9, 2006)

Corfe Castle is ace, as is the village. There's a steam train from there to Swanage. Monkey World is brilliant. Cerne Abbas giant ?

There's Studland nature reserve near Swanage as well... Poole has quite a lot of stuff to do, as does Bournemouth i guess but that's a bit touristy in a seaside town way so a little depressing in the autumn. If you wanted to go further, the New Forest is gorgeous at this time of year and dead easy to get to from where you are.

I love Dorset


----------



## big eejit (Oct 9, 2006)

Visit the excellent Square and Compass pub at Worth Matravers. It's probably about a 4 mile walk to the coast and back from the pub - but check this before you set off!

Back at the pub you can have some great ciders and beer and one of their home-made pasties. And if your wife's pregnant she can drive! 

Click on the link below and click on the Square and Compass link. I can't link direct cos of the daft way they've set their site up:

http://www.worthmatravers.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 9, 2006)

and if you ARE in Worth Matravers (i second that nomination, including the fantastic pub) might as well walk the short and excellent path down to Winspit - big quarry, caves full of pipistrel (sp?) bats, that sort of caper


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2006)

that pub is excellent, could only stay there for one pint as i was driving 

i went to monkey world when i was in dorset, kids seemed to love that


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 9, 2006)

Don't forget to stand on the Cobb and do your Meryl Streep impression.

Mind you there's probably a queue.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 9, 2006)

Bridport is an interesting little town that has a good market on Saturdays (also Wednesdays but I haven't been there on that day).

It also has a town square (Buckydoo) where the locals meet up -- it's a really civilised little ritual.

Town square:
http://www.paulrussell.info/april06/april06fs/D2048.html
The town square noticeboards are fantastic BTW, with details of local clubs like Bridport electronic organ club!

Market:
http://www.paulrussell.info/april06/april06fs/D2031.html

Just down the road in West Bay ("Bridport Harbour"), if the weather's nice the cliffs are impressive.

West Bay cliffs:
http://www.paulrussell.info/april06/april06fs/D1689.html

You can walk along those cliffs for a few miles to the Hive Beach Cafe and the village of Burton Bradstock. Home of Billy Bragg. Fact!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

There's a great bus/tram place...you can pootle up and down in vintage trams...also there's  a cheap bus ticket you can get for up and down the coast on public transport...the jurassic summat or other...you can hop on and off without getting a ticket every time....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually the tram place might be over the county border.....


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 10, 2006)

Seaton Tramway?

In Devon, I think, but v close to Lyme Regis!




			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Actually the tram place might be over the county border.....


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 10, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> also there's  a cheap bus ticket you can get for up and down the coast on public transport...the jurassic summat or other...you can hop on and off without getting a ticket every time....



Yes, the X53 Jurassic Coast Bus.

Goes from Exeter to Bournemouth via

Beer, Seaton, Lyme, Charmouth, Bridport, West Bay, Abbotsbury, Weymouth, Wool, Wareham, Poole.

Unlimited adult travel for one day £5 Adult, £12.50 family (up to four). It's a pretty reliable service.

Sometimes you get this nutter driver who gives you a running commentary so loud you can here it upstairs at the back. Else he brings his stereo and plays Meatloaf at full volume.

Not that I'm a bus-spotter or anything.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Seaton Tramway?
> 
> In Devon, I think, but v close to Lyme Regis!


That's the one!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 10, 2006)

more info here...
www.tram.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 10, 2006)

the bad news is that Seaton is one of the least attractive towns on that stretch of the coast

the good news is that tram takes you out of Seaton to Colyton, which is worth a wander round


----------



## behemoth (Oct 10, 2006)

Maiden Castle is great if you like tramping up a big hill covered with sheep. Good views of surrounding countryside and Charles's toy town development.

I always wondered who owns that big estate on the road from London to Dorchester. The one with the animal statues at the gates.

As a fan of Hardy I liked Dorchester, so much to explore. But was disappointed with his cottage, too many trees and not enough Egdon Heath.


----------



## Griff (Oct 11, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> the bad news is that Seaton is one of the least attractive towns on that stretch of the coast



Yep, it's worth going a little way to Beer then taking the lovely walk to Branscombe along the cliffs and back down again.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks all, we're staying in Charmouth, so it will be fossilling at dawn with my dinosaur mad 5 year old. Dinosaur museum in Dorchester too...

And Bovington tank museum is ON! - half term special, they drive the tanks around!! - I will be in ecstasy, and so will my 2-year old vehicle obsessive son!

cheers
Gav


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2006)

Oooh, didn't know there was a Tank museum. Is that in the military bit by Durdle Door?




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> and if you ARE in Worth Matravers (i second that nomination, including the fantastic pub) might as well walk the short and excellent path down to Winspit - big quarry, caves full of pipistrel (sp?) bats, that sort of caper



Oooh that sounds luvverly.

I second the pub in Worth Matravers too - The Square and Compass - the view is gorgeous and the ale even more so.

Dorset rocks. The New Forest, Bournemouth, Durdle Door (go on the beach at sunrise, there's no-one there - magical), Monkey World, Swanage.....

Have fun Gavin!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Oooh, didn't know there was a Tank museum. Is that in the military bit by Durdle Door?



Its down that way, off the A352 I believe.


----------



## oake (Oct 18, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Its down that way, off the A352 I believe.



Yep, A352 from Dorchester, through Wool (over the level crossing), first left and left again.

The Anchor at Seatown (turn off at Chideock) is worth a look if the weather's good. Pebble beach and grassy cliff walks. My kids also enjoyed Eype (couple of miles east) when they were young - rocks to clamber over, rock pools to explore, cliff walks, and rarely crowded.


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 18, 2006)

I second (maybe third by now) the Square and Compass, Monkey World and Durdledoor. Further east I would definitely recommend Poole Harbour, either as a boat trip if it ain't too cold for you, or as a walk through and around through the Studland nature(ist) reserve. 

Don't bother with Bournemouth, if I had my way I'd put it back in Hampshire...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Kev

(waves)


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Hello Kev
> 
> (waves)



Hello Dub (giggles)

Let's not tell them about Upper Parkstone, or all the grockles will be flocking there (winks)

.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2006)

oake said:
			
		

> Yep, A352 from Dorchester, through Wool (over the level crossing), first left and left again.
> 
> The Anchor at Seatown (turn off at Chideock) is worth a look if the weather's good. Pebble beach and grassy cliff walks. My kids also enjoyed Eype (couple of miles east) when they were young - rocks to clamber over, rock pools to explore, cliff walks, and rarely crowded.



i got a speeding fine near chideock  seatown is very nice though, i just wish i'd spent a little longer driving there


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 18, 2006)

Kevicious said:
			
		

> Hello Dub (giggles)
> 
> Let's not tell them about Upper Parkstone, or all the grockles will be flocking there (winks)
> 
> .




God, no. That's our little secret


----------



## oake (Oct 18, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i got a speeding fine near chideock  seatown is very nice though, i just wish i'd spent a little longer driving there



That camera on the hill going down into Chideock makes a lot of money. 

It's steeper than it looks.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2006)

oake said:
			
		

> That camera on the hill going down into Chideock makes a lot of money.
> 
> It's steeper than it looks.



that was the place...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 29, 2006)

Got back from Dorset - love it! love it!

Very wet first half of the week, but museums and short visits to the beach saw us through - stayed at a caravan site in Charmouth.

Nice few days at the end, walking with the kids around Golden Cap....





Visited Bovington, great stuff - they drove round a Chieftain n'all  - here's a Panther...





and of course Dorset's finest export





Had a great time - West Bay beach was really ace too.

thanks for the tips all

Gav


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 29, 2006)

oake said:
			
		

> That camera on the hill going down into Chideock makes a lot of money.
> 
> It's steeper than it looks.



That camera is the riposte to anti-camera people I reckon, I bet no-one drove through there at 28 miles an hour before it went up. Totally effective.

Chideock was great btw - is it pronounced Chid-ee-ock??


----------



## oake (Oct 29, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> That camera is the riposte to anti-camera people I reckon, I bet no-one drove through there at 28 miles an hour before it went up. Totally effective.
> 
> Chideock was great btw - is it pronounced Chid-ee-ock??



Locals tend to pronounce it "Chidduck" (but then they pronounce everything a bit strangely down there! )

You found the Anchor, then?


----------

